# November 2015 NYC Metro Frog Meeting



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Date: Friday, November 20, 2015

Time: 7:30 PM

Location: The downstairs studio at the Take Me To The Water Swim School,
111-20 Queens Boulevard, Forest Hills, NY 11375

Presentation: Matt Mirabello will give a presentation - "Oophaga sylvatica & lehmanni - a travel log of visits to Colombia & Ecuador".

:


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

Someone record this talk!!!!!





please


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

In addition to the presentation, we will be having an auction with all proceeds going to the *EL VALLE AMPHIBIAN RESCUE CENTER* in Panama..


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

REMINDER: bring any and all donations for the conservation auction that will benefit EL VALLE PANAMA AMPHIBIAN RESCUE and CONSERVATION CENTER!

EVACC | Amphibian Rescue and Conservation Project


----------

